# Micey mice for games.



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm starting to seriously consider getting a better mouse.

Maybe one of those flash gaming ones with the lights, extra button or two and a braided cord. 
My current wireless one keeps cutting out, so dragging something across the screen for more than a few centimetres has a chance of failing. Not to mention that my old cockatrice ate the rubber wheel, so now the middle mouse button doesn't work either (But the wheel scroll works just fine).

So any recommendations? I'm not looking for anything too high-end (The price and the over-functionality are a bit off putting).
Preferably something bird-proof too.


----------



## Cain (Feb 26, 2012)

You really don't need those high-end mice. I have this: http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-400-...O0X2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1330260819&sr=8-3
And it's served me for about 2 years now, great ergonomics, great performance, and it's cheap too!


----------



## Elim Garak (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Prog...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1330274526&sr=1-1

I have this, but I kinda ask much from my mouse, I switch dpi/speed while in game a lot for when I switch from Recon/sniper to the more twitch shooting Assault class.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2012)

http://techreport.com/r.x/cyborg-rat7/top.jpg

Cyborg R.A.T. 7

I am madly in love with mine.


----------



## Onnes (Feb 26, 2012)

I've been fairly happy with my Razer Deathadder, although my main reason for choosing it is that it has a left handed edition, and ergonomic left handed mice are ridiculously rare.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't care for the G9 or any of Razer's products, but the Logitech G500 is awesome, particularly for anyone with larger hands (G9 = CRAMPS). Basically, it's a G9x with an MX510 / G5 shell.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 26, 2012)

I was gonna say R.A.T 7, even though it has some flaws (at least mine has), but Gibby beat me to it


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2012)

I currently own a Razer Mamba, but I barely used it, and instead just use some cheap laptop mouse with no value. I have no idea why. I should really get back to the Mamba, after all it's pretty costly and go to a waste if I don't use it at all.
It's fairly good for gaming, but it's up to your preference.

One of my friends has a R.A.T.7 and seemed to be a great gaming mouse. I didn't try it yet, but it looked comfortable enough for any kind of game.


----------



## Ames (Feb 27, 2012)

Runefox said:


> I don't care for the G9 or any of Razer's products, but the Logitech G500 is awesome, particularly for anyone with larger hands (G9 = CRAMPS). Basically, it's a G9x with an MX510 / G5 shell.


  Yeah it's also excellently priced.  I've had my G500 for about two years now, and I have no complaints about it.  An insanely awesome sensor, excellent button locations, excellent ergonomics, frictionless scroll wheel ability, weight adjustment, plenty of customization options through SetPoint, and above all quality and reliability.  

The Rat7 is overrated imo.  Sure it's got the killer looks, but it's got the ergonomics of a cinder block.  I tried one a while ago at the store, and no matter how much I fiddled with the palm settings and whatnot, it still felt like I was holding a small brick.  Could just be my large-ish hands, but I could not imagine using one of these for long periods of time.  Hello, arthritis much?  Would look cool in a display case, though.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 27, 2012)

GAH So much mice!



Caroline Dax said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Prog...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1330274526&sr=1-1
> 
> I have this, but I kinda ask much from my mouse, I switch dpi/speed while in game a lot for when I switch from Recon/sniper to the more twitch shooting Assault class.


Well that looks good. The dpi switching looks like something I could take advantage of.



Gibby said:


> http://techreport.com/r.x/cyborg-rat7/top.jpg
> 
> Cyborg R.A.T. 7
> 
> I am madly in love with mine.


...Why is it broken? :v
Nah. Umart doesn't stock Cyborg mice. 



Runefox said:


> I don't care for the G9 or any of Razer's products, but the Logitech G500 is awesome, particularly for anyone with larger hands (G9 = CRAMPS). Basically, it's a G9x with an MX510 / G5 shell.


I like this one, but after comparing it to the G9x I'm leaning more towards the latter (Which is $25 more than the G500).


----------



## Ames (Feb 27, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Well that looks good. The dpi switching looks like something I could take advantage of.
> I like this one, but after comparing it to the G9x I'm leaning more towards the latter (Which is $25 more than the G500).



The G9x has terrible ergonomics.  I suggest you try out each mouse before you make a final decision.  Is there a store nearby where there are display models?

Personally, I like the G500 because it just feels right in my hand.  
I think the G9x is for people who use a "claw grip," which is stupid and hell on your fingers.  My fingers were cramping the fuck out after like two hours of using my friend's G9x at his place.  I literally had to pry my fingers off the mouse with my left hand.

Also, the G500 has dpi switching too and uses the same sensor iirc.  They're basically the same mice internally.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 27, 2012)

JamesB said:


> The G9x has terrible ergonomics.  I suggest you try out each mouse before you make a final decision.  Is there a store nearby where there are display models?
> 
> Personally, I like the G500 because it just feels right in my hand.
> I think the G9x is for people who use a "claw grip," which is stupid and hell on your fingers.  My fingers were cramping the fuck out after like two hours of using my friend's G9x at his place.  I literally had to pry my fingers off the mouse with my left hand.


It's difficult to find mice like that on display. Dick Smith has only home and office ones on display (No gaming ones instore), while Harvey Norman (Only has Razer, it seems) and the small IT stores have them in boxes. Maybe if I ask them nicely to try it out...

As for grip, I use a claw-like hold on the mouse. Here's a picture.
I try to adopt the flat-fingered hold, but my hand reverts back to that^.


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 27, 2012)

I've had the logitech g400 (http://www.logitech.com/en-us/mice-pointers/mice/devices/optical-gaming-mouse-g400) for almost.. oh, maybe 3-4 years? It's pretty fantastic, it's not completely laden with buttons and it's nicely weighted. And the speed switching buttons are quite useful now and then.  Plus it has somehow endured years of me screaming at pixelated monsters in rage and then slamming said mouse into my desk. 

Oh, that poor mouse.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 27, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Yeah it's also excellently priced.  I've had my G500 for about two years now, and I have no complaints about it.  An insanely awesome sensor, excellent button locations, excellent ergonomics, frictionless scroll wheel ability, weight adjustment, plenty of customization options through SetPoint, and above all quality and reliability.
> 
> The Rat7 is overrated imo.  Sure it's got the killer looks, but it's got the ergonomics of a cinder block.  I tried one a while ago at the store, and no matter how much I fiddled with the palm settings and whatnot, it still felt like I was holding a small brick.  Could just be my large-ish hands, but I could not imagine using one of these for long periods of time.  Hello, arthritis much?  Would look cool in a display case, though.


Yo bro I got large hands as well and the "Cinder block" can be adjusted to fit ANY hand after a while of tweaking. To me this has been the ONLY mouse to suit my hand.
If you took your time to actually try to fiddle with it with the _extra pieces_ that come with it, it might fit even your hand too. Besides, most of the time store models what people get to fiddle are terrible anyway. Grease, fucked up tweaking urgh.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 28, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> You really don't need those high-end mice. I have this: http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-400-...O0X2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1330260819&sr=8-3
> And it's served me for about 2 years now, great ergonomics, great performance, and it's cheap too!



my parents have that one and its a pretty good mouse overall!

personally i have a logitech G5 refresh. i had it for about 3 years now and its still good as new! well, almost... but its still working like it did on day 1.

its true though, you REALLY dont need one of those special "gaming" mice. "gaming" equipment is overpriced bullshit! you can get the same product without all those bells and whistles much cheaper from the same manufacturer. and that doesnt just count for mice!


----------



## Riley (Feb 29, 2012)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/417FCRZRJ9L._SL500_AA300_.jpg

The best gaming mouse ever made.  I can scroll across the entire 3280x1200 pixel surface of both my monitors with a tiny flick of my fingers, and it works perfectly as a substitute for a joystick for flight controls.  It doesn't require any more room than what it's already sitting in, and in the 10+ years I've used it, I haven't even had to think about hand cramps.  

And I've never met anyone outside my immediate family who's ever used one.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 29, 2012)

I dunno why, but when I use a trackball, hand cramps are pretty much inevitable after about 10 minutes of use.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd recommend Logitech's MX518. It's an oldie, but a goodie. 
Bought mine back in '06 and it's still running, despite a few scratches here and there.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 29, 2012)

Riley said:


> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/417FCRZRJ9L._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> The best gaming mouse ever made.  I can scroll across the entire 3280x1200 pixel surface of both my monitors with a tiny flick of my fingers, and it works perfectly as a substitute for a joystick for flight controls.  It doesn't require any more room than what it's already sitting in, and in the 10+ years I've used it, I haven't even had to think about hand cramps.
> 
> And I've never met anyone outside my immediate family who's ever used one.



i gave that a try recently, i highly recommend ageist it unless you can keep your hands still. The ball is nearly frictionless, witch IMO makes it really hard to work with, not to mention the fact that it goes "clunk" every time i flick it up.

i really recommend a wired mouse, because it's the worst feeling in the world when your in a online battle and your mouse's battery decides to die


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 1, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> i really recommend a wired mouse, because it's the worst feeling in the world when your in a online battle and your mouse's battery decides to die


That's why I'm switching back to wired. That situation has happened to me a few times, other times it's just a nuisance to stalk the house looking for some piece of electronics that I can switch the batteries with.


----------

